# Omega - Service, Or Leave It Alone?



## Nick1958 (May 4, 2011)

HI, I'd be grateful for some advice, particularly from any Omega enthusiasts.

I recently bought a lovely Omega ca.l 1030 watch from ebay. It was originally bought in the late 1970s. It has definitely not been serviced in the last 10 years, but has only been used now and then during that time. Before that, it may or not have had a service at some time. It is perfectly possible though, that it has never been serviced from new.

It is working perfectly - loses 4 seconds in 24 hours. My question is - should I go to the trouble and expense of having it serviced while it is working so well? Or should I leave well alone and leave servicing until timekeeping starts to go off, or something else goes wrong?

If it has not been serviced for at least ten years, am I damaging it/causing wear by using it? What would you do in my position? Advice would be very welcome. Thanks.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi, I think after that period of time a service would be appropriate. You could just use it as is but more serious and expensive issues may develop. At the very least you could obtain an estimate which would give an indication of what work was needing done along with the cost. That information may help you to decide what to do. Its not always viable to service every watch if collecting but an Omega is special.

Regards

David


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Service it , the forum owner here would be. Good starting point

... Very reasonable and very good


----------



## oz-bear (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes it probably would benefit to have it serviced. However the service cost is a factor to be considered. In Oz a simple service can be $500-600 which seems alot for a 4 sec a day loss. IMHO if it ain't (badly) broke don't fix it.....


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Nick1958 said:


> '.. My question is - should I go to the trouble and expense of having it serviced while it is working so well? ..'


I'd definitely get a service done on such a watch. I wore a Roamer auto for 35 years without servicing it. That was a big mistake. I haven't used them personally, but Chris Cheal and Co. do a service for a rock bottom price. I think it's Â£35 for a manual starts, autos Â£65.


----------



## trim (Sep 23, 2010)

You need to service, even if unworn for 10 years - the oils deteriorate. If you wear it a long time without service, the pinions will wear and the expense will be much greater.


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes get it serviced - you have to factor that cost into the price you pay for the watch.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i would not bother until it gets a probelm, -4secs a a day is cosc standard (it doesnt get better than this for mechanical)


----------



## oz-bear (Jan 27, 2012)

Roamer Man said:


> Nick1958 said:
> 
> 
> > '.. My question is - should I go to the trouble and expense of having it serviced while it is working so well? ..'
> ...


WOW!! That service price is amazing. I wish they were the same over here. I wanted a quote to fix a watch & just to open up the back to have a look was $200 minimum & $5-600 service. Many of the old watchmakers have closed down here & we are being channelled towards the manufacturers service centres.


----------



## Tony1951 (Dec 23, 2011)

Its a shame the local watch repair people have had to give up. I used to know a guy who was a watch repair man. I'm not sure how expert or brilliant he was at it, but he'd been unemployed a while. When I decided to investigate doing something with my old man's vintage omega, I traced this watch guy down and he said he'd given up the business entirely and become an IT techie instead. He'd sold his tools and seemed to have no interest at all in watches any more. There was a small watch repair shop about a mile from here and when I went down to see them the place was shut down and boarded up. All that skill will be lost and the pity is, mechanical watches are having a bit of a resurgence, but to be fair, I guess it will only be a hobbyist thing in the main and that won't support an army of watchmakers like of old. I think the main jeweller outlets that sell watches tend to send them off to service centres and stick on a premium for handling the job.


----------



## Nick1958 (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies, both for and against servicing. I think I lean towards the opinion that it must be due for a service after such a long time, so I'm going to let it stop and wait until it has been serviced.

On the subject of servicing cost - I will probably do what I have been doing with other watches for years: send it abroad, where costs are lower.

Watchmakers in this country have either simply disappeared, or priced themselves out of the market as far as I am concerned. However, there are very skilled watchmakers in places like Bulgaria and Ukraine, who will repair and service watches to a high standard for very small money.

I have cultivated relationships with watch repairers/sellers in both the above countries and have had dozens of watches serviced and repaired at reasonable cost. These have usually been ebay sellers that I have bought watches from, whom I have then asked to do servicing or repairs. They have never let me down, and I am very happy with the work done.

So my 'new' Omega will be off to Bulgaria soon!

thanks again!


----------



## jwtownse (Aug 29, 2012)

As a new vintage Omega owner, I have been wondering the same thing. I think I'll take mine in soon to make sure everything is as it should be. Thank you.


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

IMO always worth having a newly purchased vintage piece serviced, unless it has been recently and you've got the receipt. Even then you don't know if this was a full overhaul or just a reoil. Also some vintage Omega's have had movement replacements and a reputable Omega servicer should be able to advise on this.


----------



## coredriller (Mar 10, 2013)

Definately worth a service.


----------

